# Moose rut??



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

So I've walked probably 25+ miles since the opener!! I've only seen 2 medium sized bulls. It's nearly impossible to glass with leaves on the trees!! So my question is when does the rut start? I'm needing some mother nature help here.. Lol


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

They are moving now, but my experience is they will rut more the first couple weeks of Oct. My advice is don't get in too big a rush. Unless a guy has a bull scouted and wants to kill him on the opener, I think the October hunt is better. Drive/hike and glass and glass and glass-- which makes it a little easier when the leaves start to fall. What unit do you have?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Heard moose calling today. Ive seen them wallowing as well. I called one in a few weeks ago. I think moose rut longer then any other animal. Ive seen them breeding clear into december.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the Morgan south rich tag!! I'm not seeing moose like I have in years past!! This is a very physical unit beings I don't have horses or private land to hunt !! Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

The biologist I talked to said the moose follows pretty closely with the Elk rut but like Scott said it extends through most of Oct. Good luck, hope you find a good one. Hope you have a help to get that thing out.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I watched a bull rutting with a cow this morning. It was very unteresting to see first hand, they were making all kinds of noises, pushing each other around, nibbling on each others ears and neck. Way cool! Not much help to you but this was in Big Cottonwood canyon.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Last year I hunted the Buck & Bull and in early October the moose were noisy as heck and all over the place rutting up a storm. Unfortunately I only saw moose and very little elk up there. The area was up on Monte.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

The bulls are just getting started they are just starting to get real vocal.

Don't get in a hurry you will find them wish I was going up that way I'd give you a hand.

A week ago they were starting in pre rut 5 bulls were chasing one cow.

Here was the winner that morning.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Rutting moose ran us out of his section of woods last year (Sept 29) during deer ML hunt.


----------

